# T-shirt under a tuxedo shirt



## Shatterhand67 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello. I believe this is my first post although I have been a lurker for years and officially "joined" back in March. My question is whether or not to wear a t-shirt under a tuxedo shirt. I am fashion challenged so I get most of my fashion ideas from watching James Bond movies (I call the movies garanimals for grownups...by the way, I use the same user name on ajb007.co.uk, a Bond fan forum). Anyway, I noticed in the last Bond film that Daniel Craig did not wear a t-shirt under his tuxedo shirt. Is this appropriate or does it not really matter. Also, if one should wear a t-shirt under a tuxedo shirt, which type should be worn?...crew neck, v-neck, tank? Thanks.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Why not? I see no reason not to. Then again why not just wear one of those T-shirts that have a tuxedo print on the front? Trust me no one will be the wiser!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't believe underwear is included in the tuxedo dress code, meaning it is entirely optional. I'm sure the traditional view is to wear a white t-shirt and boxers. However, lately I have stopped wearing any kind of undershirt, even with white shirts. It's bad enough having so much cloth to cover one's chest already!


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

Required? No. However, I prefer an undershirt under my shirts - if I should sweat much, I'd rather not show damp marks (and possibly resulting stains) or have thin shirt fabric sticking to me. If you feel you get too warm with the undershirt, then you can omit it if you're more comfortable that way. 

Another thing to consider - if you are a darker-skinned person, thin white fabric may not look as white on you without the undershirt.

As for what type, I prefer crew neck when I'm wearing a tie and v-neck otherwise. I don't like the crew neck sticking out over an open-necked shirt, but the v-neck may leave a visible 'V' with a closed collar.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I always wear a white crewneck undershirt.


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

DonV said:


> Required? No. However, I prefer an undershirt under my shirts - if I should sweat much, I'd rather not show damp marks (and possibly resulting stains) or have thin shirt fabric sticking to me. If you feel you get too warm with the undershirt, then you can omit it if you're more comfortable that way.
> 
> Another thing to consider - if you are a darker-skinned person, thin white fabric may not look as white on you without the undershirt.
> 
> As for what type, I prefer crew neck when I'm wearing a tie and v-neck otherwise. I don't like the crew neck sticking out over an open-necked shirt, but the v-neck may leave a visible 'V' with a closed collar.


+1, apart from the fact that if I'm not wearing a tie I'll usually forego the undershirt altogether.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wear the T-shirt. Nothing turns on the perspiration (for me) quite as efficiently as formal-wear...and that is when an undershirt is most needed, for both comfort and aesthetic reasons!


----------



## Lynd (Aug 13, 2008)

I think having the undershirt is probably the best way to go, for the same reasons eagle gave, really. I think it looks nicer, mostly  (even if is it under!)


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Whenever I wear a tux I like to go commando - especially if it's a rented tux. I like to live dangerously and the thrill of coming down with a fun new disease makes me more energized and appealing to the opposite sex. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I abandoned t-shirts about 35 years ago after I found that I was more comfortable, and that outer shirts looked better without them. I haven't worn one with black tie either, nor can I think of a reason why I would.

My choice doesn't permit sheer shirt fabrics, as for example, voile, as I would not inflict the sight of my voile-covered torso upon anyone.  Such fabrics aside, I can't think of any reason anyone shouldn't decide for themselves which they prefer.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Apr 22, 2007)

DonV said:


> Required? No. However, I prefer an undershirt under my shirts - if I should sweat much, I'd rather not show damp marks (and possibly resulting stains) or have thin shirt fabric sticking to me. If you feel you get too warm with the undershirt, then you can omit it if you're more comfortable that way.
> 
> Another thing to consider - if you are a darker-skinned person, thin white fabric may not look as white on you without the undershirt.
> 
> As for what type, I prefer crew neck when I'm wearing a tie and v-neck otherwise. I don't like the crew neck sticking out over an open-necked shirt, but the v-neck may leave a visible 'V' with a closed collar.


+1. Add dark chest hair to DonV's advice about dark skin.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

A proper formal shirt has doubled fabric on the only bit that should show (assuming you keep your jacket on, as is correct). So an undershirt should not be necessary regardless of your skin tone/hirsuteness. But if you want to wear one I can't see it's a problem.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I haven't worn a t-shirt or any type of undershirt ...*

in many years. IMO a dress shirt or formal shirt looks better without any undershirt. If I did wear one, it would be a sleeveless traditional under shirt, never a Tee. I thought Clark Gable killed the undershirt industry after making 'It Happened One Night' around 1934.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Simon Myerson said:


> A proper formal shirt has doubled fabric on the only bit that should show (assuming you keep your jacket on, as is correct). So an undershirt should not be necessary regardless of your skin tone/hirsuteness. But if you want to wear one I can't see it's a problem.


Good point



dfloyd said:


> in many years. IMO a dress shirt or formal shirt looks better without any undershirt. If I did wear one, it would be a sleeveless traditional under shirt, never a Tee. I thought Clark Gable killed the undershirt industry after making 'It Happened One Night' around 1934.


I also agree with the aesthetics part of what you said.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

A good cotton tee shirt can wick the perspiration away from your body. The lighter the shirting and the warmer the temperature the better it is to wear a tee shirt.


----------

